# Destin Flats Fishing



## Capt. Blake Nelson (Feb 23, 2009)

We hit the flats for a little redfish action this morning. Ended the day with eleven slot reds with three over 6 lbs. Caught every one on a gold aqua dream spoon. I also was able to test out my new custom rod by ALX Rods...the thing is deadly!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

sweet pics


----------



## shanester (May 20, 2008)

very nice i think im going to do some shallow water fishing tuesday. hopefully we can have some blackend redfish tues. night. mmmmm good


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

Hey Blake, glad you are still tearing them up. Would you have any suggestions on possible launch sites for a kayak along the south side of the bay that would be within a mile or two of good fishing areas?


----------



## BWNN (Nov 17, 2009)

Nice fish & post there Blake...Looked like a great day on the water with fish to boot!:thumbup:


----------



## Capt. Blake Nelson (Feb 23, 2009)

Foulhook said:


> Hey Blake, glad you are still tearing them up. Would you have any suggestions on possible launch sites for a kayak along the south side of the bay that would be within a mile or two of good fishing areas?


Charles E Cessna Landing on CR 393 (Santa Rosa) - Hogtown bayou is a great little bay to fish, no matter what the conditions, there is always a protected bank to fish.

Joes Bayou Boat Ramp on Beach Dr - If you like dock fishing, the docks around the mouth of Joes are holding reds right now.


----------



## mike potter (Oct 3, 2007)

That was good of you cap....


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

Yes, thanks for the info. I have used both of those locations with varying degrees of success. I'll keep at it and maybe I can get Denton out with me too.


----------

